# Retard PE et voiture



## Gabcoiff (18 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour,
J'espère que tout va bien pour vous.

Je voudrais demander comment vous réagir sur les retards du PE pour récupérer son enfant. 
Horaire fini 17h30. Mais de temps en temps retardé 15-20 minutes. Hier retardé 1h, donc j'ai fini à 18h30, 1er sms pour signaler retard 30min,  2e sms encore 30min toujours explications circulations, bouchons... J'étais en colère . 

Je n'ai pas fait attention à son 1er SMS car je savais peut-être à cause du bouchon. Dans la nuit, j'ai réécouté son SMS, elle parlait qu'elle devait récupérer son mari en formation et sur la route de retour qu'elle tombait sur le bouchon...
Je trouve un peu abusé.

Le soir, elle a accepté que je pourrais emmener son enfant pour aller chercher mes enfants 30min de chez moi. École est loin.

Je n'ai pas d'assurance de voiture pour transporter enfant d'accueil et je ne voulait pas en prendre aussi car je prends toujours les contrats sans emmener les enfants en voiture. 

Si jamais je devrais emmener enfant, au cas d'accident, je serais fautive ou non ? Car c'est juste occasionnel.

Un peu long mon message, je suis désolée. 

Merci d'avance, bonne journée à vous


----------



## Sandrine2572 (18 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour

Si ses PE on régulièrement du retard proposée leur de revoir le contrat à la hausse 
1 h de retard hier c est clair que c est abusé 
J espère que vous facturer tout leur retard 

Si vous enmenez les enfants en voiture même occasionnellement il vous faut l assurance voiture en conséquence .... Imaginer si il vous arrive un accident et il vous faut aussi une autorisation écrite des PE qui vous autorise à monter leur enfant en voiture


----------



## kikine (18 Octobre 2022)

oui vous seriez en tord
seule solution
soit vous contactez les personnes autorisées a récupérer l'enfant inscrite au contrat
soit vous déposez l'enfant aux forces de l'ordre


----------



## nanny mcfee (18 Octobre 2022)

bonjour, ça  vous coûte rien d'assuré les enfants en garde,même si vous avez pas l'intention de vous servir de votre voiture mais au cas ou il y a urgence c'est bien d'être assuré.
pour les retards je rejoins sandrine si régulièrement du retard revoir le contrat à la hausse si c'est pas régulier faut compté les heures et vaqué à vos occupations .


----------



## nounoucat1 (18 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour a vous lire cette PE n'a pas bien evalué le temps du trajet pour revenir chercher son enfant il faut lui proposer de revoir le contrat. Elle doit vous faire un avenant avec pour le soir une heure de plus et bien recalculer la mensualisation. Après a vous de voir si vous acceptez l'avenant .si c'est non la PE doit vous licenciez. 
Pour les trajets en voiture vite prévenir l'assurance qu'occasionnellement les accueillis sont transportés dans ton véhicule .
Il faut être très sérieuse sur les règles concernant la sécurité des accueillis !
Bon courage ce n'est pas simple quand le contrat n'est pas respecté.


----------



## liline17 (18 Octobre 2022)

dans mon contrat, j'ai ajouté une ligne disant qu'en cas d'heure complémentaire imposé (retard le soir) l'heure facturée serait de 10h net de l'heure.
J'ai eu un papa qui arrivait en retard, même quand il ne travaillait pas, et c'était le dernier à partir, j'ai dis à la maman que je ne voulais pas être payée pour ce retard, et qu'à la place, je voulais finir plus tôt le vendredi, c'est elle qui venait le vendredi, à force, le papa a fini par respecter les horaires.


----------



## Gabcoiff (18 Octobre 2022)

Re bonjour à toutes, tous,

Merci pour vos retours. 
Bien sûr que j'ai l'assurance "assistante maternelle" domicile, mais comme je n'ai jamais pensé emmener les enfants accueillis en voiture donc je n'ai pas pris l'assurance pour le métier (assurance voiture normale oui).

Le Pe n'a pas de famille ici, son mari vient de temps en temps pour la formation en Fr. Pour déposer l'enfant aux fotces de l'ordre, ils acceptent ?


----------



## Catie6432 (18 Octobre 2022)

Ou vous êtes assurée pour pouvoir transporter vos accueillis avec votre véhicule, ou vous ne l'êtes pas. Si vous ne l'êtes pas et bien ne JAMAIS le faire. Si accident, vous seriez dans le caca !


----------



## Sandrine2572 (18 Octobre 2022)

Si les force de l ordre accepte ou pas aucune idée ....perso je trouve cela choquant pour l enfant que de le déposer dans un gendarmerie

Vous avez personne noté au contrat autorisé à venir chercher l enfant en cas d urgence ?


----------



## angèle1982 (18 Octobre 2022)

Appeler une personne notée sur le contrat de cet enfant c'est fait pour ce genre de soucis ! si personne vous demandez dès ce soir le nom d'une personne car vous ne voulez pas que cela se reproduise et de plus les PE auraient dû l'anticiper ! j'ai déjà eu la mamie d'une petite qui est arrivée rechercher l'enfant (notée sur le contrat) mais n'empêche que les PE ne m'avaient pas prévenue que c'était mamie cherchez l'erreur du temps pour appeler mamie mais pas moi !!! ils se sont fait remonter les bretelles !!!


----------



## Griselda (18 Octobre 2022)

Bien sur que c'est hard de confier l'enfant à la gendarmerie et c'est bien pour ça que les retards et autres heures en plus non concertées avec l'AM sont si fréquentes, c'est parce qu'aucune de nous n'a le courage d'employer ce moyen.
Pourtant c'est LE moyen légal.
Est ce que les gendarmes vont le prendre, Ben si tu le laisse et t'en va ils n'auront pas le choix.
Mais si tu leur demande gentiment s'ils veulent bien, évidement ils vont certainement essayer de te convaincre que ce n'est pas top pour l'enfant.
Que se passe t il si tu leur laisse l'enfant? Ils devront alors contacter la PMI qui devra trouver une AF en urgence pour récupérer l'enfant. La PMI, manquant d'AF, mais aussi parce que ça semble plus cohérent avec le besoin de cet enfant d'être en terrain connu, commencera par demander gentiment à son AM si elle veut bien le prendre? Ah? Ben son AM c'est justement celle qui a déposé l'enft à la gendarmerie parce qu'elle ne voulait pas être en retard pour chercher ses enfants? 

Que faire?
1) Redire avec fermeté que NON tu ne VEUX pas finir plus tard que ce que prévoit le contrat.
2) S'ils continuent malgré tout à ne pas s'organiser pour être à l'heure ou t'envoyer quelqu'un à l'heure, une lettre de mise en demeurre de respecter le contrat, ce d'autant plus qu'il est illégal d'imposer des HC ou des HS à son salarié (tu peux donc dénoncer le contrat au prud'homme) et tu les menaces de deposer leur enfant à la gendarmerie... enfin si tu es certaine de le faire si besoin.
3) Chercher un autre contrat et rompre le leur dès que possible car soyons honnêtes, une procédure au Prud'homme prendra du temps et ne permettra pas à ces PE de devenir tout à coup plus respectueux.

Moralité? Il faut au plus vite recadrer fermement ces PE, leur redire pourquoi tu as besoin qu'ils soient à l'heure, pourquoi tu ne veux pas prendre la responsabilité de mettre leur enfant dans ta voiture mais s'ils restent sourds je crains que rompre le contrat est la seule vraie possibilité... et se souvenir pour les prochains, comme à l'école, d'exiger d'avoir les coordonnées d'au moins une personne pouvant recuperer l'enfant.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (18 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour

Je suis contre le fait de proposer de revoir le contrat à la hausse. Si les horaires ont été définis ainsi c'est qu'il y a une raison. Je ne me plie pas à la volonté du parent de m'imposer des heures. Une fois ok, 2 fois grr trois stop.
Je ne vais pas me pénaliser en demandant à finir plus tard,  les journées sont assez longues comme ça. 

Je leur ferais part du non respect du contrat, et que dès le prochain retard, j'appelle toutes les personnes prévues au contrat et la gendarmerie. 

Cela devrait les booster un peu.


----------



## MeliMelo (18 Octobre 2022)

Visiblement ces parents n'ont pas prévu assez d'heures dans votre contrat, et n'ont pas assez anticipé les bouchons. Ils doivent vous proposer un avenant que vous êtes en droit de refuser. Ils pourront vous licencier si vous refusez. Par contre n'utilisez pas votre voiture si vous n'êtes pas assurée pour les petits, si vous n'avez pas l'accord des parents et si vous n'avez pas les sièges adaptés non plus. Ce serait une faute professionnelle, même si malheureusement c'est le parent qui est en retard et vous met dans la panade. Je ne sais pas trop comment vous allez vous dépatouiller de cette histoire car visiblement ils ne font pas exprès non plus s'ils sont coincés dans les bouchons... hormis un avenant et que vous vous arrangiez pour que votre enfant rentre avec une autre personne, ça me paraît compliqué d'allier leurs heures d'arrivées et vos contraintes perso si en plus vous ne pouvez pas emmenez vos accueillis à la sortie d'école.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (18 Octobre 2022)

Je mets un bémol quand même.  Quand dans un secteur où les places sont dures à trouver, les parents disent oui à tout, et les horaires sont ok. Sauf qu'ils savent pertinemment que le soir il leur sera,difficile de respecter l'engagement et jouent sur le forcing,  et sur le'fait que nous n'abandonnerons pas leurs loulous sur le pas de la porte. Ils savent jouer de notre engagement. Et payer des hc à moindre coût ne les gênent en rien.
Aucun respect donc, arrêtons la naïveté et l'empathie systématique. 

Déjà, c'est l'employeur qui aurait déjà du mettre en place une solution.  Car là les retards sont récurrents.  Voyez que ça ce le gêne pas vraiment.


----------



## Capri95 (18 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour 🖐
J'ai eu le même soucis mais un peu diffèrent du votre.
Un PE et moi avions prévu dans le contrat 8h15- 17h00 hélas retard récurrent mais elle n'était pas en voiture mais en bus.
Au début elle ne disait rien et j'ai compté les retards ( pour moi même moins de 5 minutes de retard = 1 heure de compter avec le tarif qui va avec ) A la fin du mois ça revenait assez cher 😎 et je lui disais " il faut que vous soyez à l'heure, ma journée n'est pas terminé après votre départ respecté le contrat"
Elle à eu trois retards et finalement elle m'a demandé si je pouvais rajouter 30 minutes au contrat.
C'était un petit contrat à la base et résultat j'ai le loulou toute la semaine de 8h15 à 17h30 donc finalement c'est pas si mal que ça !


----------



## twilight (19 Octobre 2022)

Capri95 a dit: 


> Bonjour 🖐
> J'ai eu le même soucis mais un peu diffèrent du votre.
> Un PE et moi avions prévu dans le contrat 8h15- 17h00 hélas retard récurrent mais elle n'était pas en voiture mais en bus.
> Au début elle ne disait rien et j'ai compté les retards ( pour moi même moins de 5 minutes de retard = 1 heure de compter avec le tarif qui va avec ) A la fin du mois ça revenait assez cher 😎 et je lui disais " il faut que vous soyez à l'heure, ma journée n'est pas terminé après votre départ respecté le contrat"
> ...


tu n'a pas le droit de compter une heure pour 5 mn de retard


----------



## Capri95 (19 Octobre 2022)

@ twilight "tu n'a pas le droit de compter une heure pour 5 mn de retard"
J'en prend le droit, les PE sont informés au préalable, ils le savent très bien quand il signe avec moi. Je ne suis pas non plus rigide un retard cela peut arrivé mais lorsque c'est récurrent, il est hors de question que je laisse passé. Comme dit plus haut j'ai une vie privée après mon travail, des rendez-vous, des visites, des courses à faire etc..
Donc oui j'assume je compte 1heure complète toutes heures commencées est dû. Je n'ai jamais eu une seule remarque et très très peu de retard.
C'est ma façon de faire et elle me réussi depuis 8,5 ans  ✌️


----------



## Catie6432 (19 Octobre 2022)

Bien sûr capri95, mais que cette clause soit signée par les deux parties et que personne ne s'en plaigne ne la rend pas légale pour autant. 
C'est toujours ce fameux problème de ce qui est légal ou pas dans les clauses supérieures à la convention collective. 
Cependant, il est à noter que sur ma commune si un enfant part après l'heure prévue de fermeture de l'accueil périscolaire soit 19h, tout retard est facturé 10 euros. Alors ...


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (19 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour, indiquer. un taux horaire fortement augmenté pour tout dépassement est légal,  par contre faire payer 1h pour 5 min non.


----------



## Capri95 (19 Octobre 2022)

Je comprend tout à fait le ressentie des uns et des autres, mais voilà je fonctionne de cette manière.
@ Catie6432  C'est pareil part chez moi pour le périscolaire.. par contre là les parents se démènent pour ne pas avoir de retard. J'ai eu plusieurs maman que je connais de part le fait que son enfant soit dans la classe de mon fils qui me demandent à l'occasion de récupérer l'enfant à la sortie du périscolaire chez nous il ferme à 18h00.


----------



## kikine (20 Octobre 2022)

le pb lorsqu'on facture 1h pour 5min de retard c'est prendre le risque que du coup le pe se dise "bah du coup j'ai 5 min de retard et puisqu'elle me facture 1h et bien j'irai le chercher + tard" et du coup tu te retrouves a travailler vraiment 1h de plus...
alors qu'avec une majoration a 10€ net de l'heure en cas de retard, je te garanti que le pe arrive à l'heure, et si ce n'est pas le cas, il vient le + vite possible


----------



## Nounou22 (20 Octobre 2022)

Je pense que de toute façon c'est compliqué de savoir si telle ou telle clause est légal ou pas lorsque l'on la mets en place ...mais en fait je ne pense pas que ce soit le plus important. Car quand le parent signé les clauses sup à la CCN, c'est qu'il est d'accord avec.... qu'il connait les "règles" qui s'appliquent chez l'AM....du coup c'est forcément beaucoup moins de soucis à venir ...car le parent n'aura pas envie d'aller voir un juriste pour savoir si la clause est légale ou pas....mais à partir du moment où les choses sont bien définis entre les parties, chacune aura l'envie de respecter sa part....enfin c'est comme cela que je le vois


----------



## liline17 (20 Octobre 2022)

je pense que tu as raison globalement, mais il peut y avoir un souci avec un employeur et si on va aux prudhomme et qu'ils s'aperçoivent qu'on s'est trop souvent éloigné de la légalité, la balance risque ne de pas pencher de notre côté.
Je préfère ne pas prendre trop de risques, je demande 10€ net de l'heure pour les les HC imposées dans mon contrat, mais en vrai, je ne le facture pas, cela évite les abus, j'en ai eu avant cette clause, plus depuis.
Si un PE respectueux, qui garde ses enfants malades, sans déduction, à un retard exceptionnel, je ne compte rien du tout.


----------



## Griselda (20 Octobre 2022)

Ce sujet est recrurent et pour une raison simple:

Un employeur n'a pas le droit d'imposer des HC ou HS à son salarié.
Nous sommes salariés.
Nos employeurs n'ont donc pas le droit de le faire sans notre consentement: la loi est claire.
Ne pas venir chercher son enfant à l'heure c'est de fait imposer des HC ou HS.

Mais dans les faits un salarié lambda, s'il ne veut pas faire de HC ou HS, quelque soit l'argument de son employeur pour l'en convaincre le salarié a toute liberté de mouvement pour tout simplement quitter son poste de travail à l'heure de son contrat sans que ça ne puisse être une faute, un motif de licenciement.
Comment une AM quitte elle son poste à l'heure du contrat si l'enfant est toujours chez elle? Elle ne le fait pas. 
Les Parents le savent.
Ce qu'ils ignorent c'est qu'alors nous avons non pas le droit de mettre leur enfant sur la pas de notre porte mais de le confier à la gendarmerie ça oui, c'est d'ailleurs la procédure mais QUI le fait? Personne.
Mieux encore le PE pour se montrer magnanime autorise alors l'AM à prendre sa voiture avec leur enfant sauf que ce n'et pas ce qu'elle demande. Elle a le droit de ne pas vouloir faire de HC, de ne pas vouloir prendre la responsabilité d'un déplacement en voiture. De ne pas être obligée d'avoir alors une assurance spécifique et un siège adapté. Peut être n'aurait elle pas alors la place suffisante dans sa voiture car si elle accueille 4 enfants et en a 2 à elle à aller chercher et tous sont en retard mais a une Clio, ça ne rentre pas. La voilà donc elle même en retard pour chercher ses enfants!

Ainsi donc oui sans doute que tout temps non compris dans le contrat facturé 10€/h est surement le plus dissuasif, à condition de l'avoir noté au contrat et de l'appliquer systématiquement.

Après il est certain qu'en tant que Parent, si aucune AM n'accepte des horaires de travail qui me permettent d'aller au travail et de revenir oui il n'est pas si surprenant qu'ils finissent par mentir...
Quelle solution?
Que les creches qui elles ont plusieurs employées et donc la possibilité d'effectuer des roulements pour agrandir leur amplitude horaire sans que chaque employé ne se retrouve a devoir faire des journées de 10, 11 ou 12 heures jouent le jeu au lieu de faire reposer ça sur les AM qui elles travaillent seules.


----------



## liline17 (20 Octobre 2022)

un journal régional à sorti hier 2 articles, tous les 2 relayés sur un réseau social très connu
un sur la pénurie d'AM: les commentaires sont "elles ne veulent pas travailler"
l'autre sur les maman solo travaillant en horaire décalées et ne trouvant pas de mode de garde, les commentaires: "les AM doivent faire des horaires atypiques" très peu sur les crèches qui ne font pas les horaires atypiques
je les ai invité à faire ce métier, puisqu'on en manque


----------



## Nanou91 (20 Octobre 2022)

Alors il faut arrêter une bonne fois pour toute avec cette histoire de : "le PE est en retard, j'ai quelque chose à faire (ou pas), je vais le déposer à la Gendarmerie ou au Commissariat..... "
J'ai une amie dont le mari est gendarme. On a souvent évoqué le sujet, y compris avec le monsieur Gendarme.... qui a soulevé le sujet avec ses collègues. J'ai mon voisin qui est Policier, à qui j'en ai parlé aussi.
La réponse est claire : "ils ne prendront pas l'enfant. Au mieux ils appelleront le PE en votre présence, pour expliquer la situation. "
Et quand je lis : "si on le laisse et qu'on part ils seront bien  obligés de s'en occuper".
Ben non en fait, car ils ne laisseront pas partir l'Ass Mat... Donc si vraiment elle est pressée c'est pas le bon plan car elle devra attendre au commissariat ou à la gendarmerie avec l'enfant jusqu'à l'arrivée des parents. Ou rentrer chez elle avec l'enfant.
Alors peut-être que ça servira de "leçon" et recadrera un peu les parents, mais c'est tout.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (20 Octobre 2022)

Nanou91, merci pour  l'info,  ce serait bien de savoir qui il faut appeler dans ce cas ?


----------



## Nanou91 (20 Octobre 2022)

Et bien on peut tenter d'appeler les gens inscrits au contrat.... Sauf que le temps qu'ils arrivent, ça sera peut-être plus long que le retard du PE.
Par exemple moi je suis en région parisienne... Sur les contrats que j'ai actuellement, les "gens de secours", ce sont les grands-parents, parrains, marraines, tontons, tatas... qui bossent tous.... Sur différents secteurs de région parisienne ou sur Paris même.
Si à 17h (heure du contrat) , un PE n'est pas là...17h10 personne.... 17h15 j'appelle des "gens de secours". Le temps qu'ils quittent leur travail et arrivent, il sera.... allez..... pour celui qui est le plus près...... 18h15... et encore... si ça roule bien...


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (20 Octobre 2022)

Si ma mémoire est bonne, une fois ou deux à l'école primaire,  un papa avait oublié de venir chercher sa fille  (garde 1 week-end par mois), et il s'agissait d'un samedi matin (oui il y a un bout de temps ), la petite est restée un peu avec la concierge (directrice déjà partie), et oui c'est la police (et non la gendarmerie qui à pris en charge l'enfant pour l'emmener ensuite chez sa maman).
C'était une séparation très conflictuelle et la maman faisait tout dans les règles.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (20 Octobre 2022)

Un coup pareil (retard hyper important), sans possibilité de recours/secours me fairait pousser une énorme gueulante. Et, impossible de récidiver sans que j'avertisse pmi et tutti quanti !


----------



## Nanou91 (20 Octobre 2022)

@GénéralMétal1988 
Dans ton exemple c'est sans doute parce qu'il y avait une décision de justice, une séparation (conflictuelle qui plus est) que la Police est intervenue et parce que la fillette était livrée à elle même, potentiellement en danger seule dans la rue si la concierge ne l'avait pas "accueillie", alors qu'elle n'a aucune habilitation à le faire.

Chez nous les enfants ne sont pas dans ce cas de figure là.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (20 Octobre 2022)

Je suis d'accord, mais néanmoins attention nous n'avons pas d'autorité de quoique ce soit pour ces enfants. 
Alors imagine un vendredi où tu as fais'tes valises pour le,week-end et'que personne n'arrive ? Désolée, mais j'irais directement chez les policiers ou les gendarmes déposer l'enfant. Il y a les urgences assistantes sociales.


----------



## Nanou91 (20 Octobre 2022)

@GénéralMétal1988
Tu pourras y aller..... mais je te promets qu'ils ne garderont pas l'enfant.... Ils appelleront les parents, te diront de patienter, qu'il y a une procédure à suivre, doivent prendre une sorte de "déposition" (rapport officiel) qui doit être rédigé et que tu dois signer..... de qui tu es, qui est l'enfant, pourquoi tu l'amènes...." Tu imagines bien qu'ils ne récupéreraient pas un enfant comme ça sans avoir tous les détails.
ça prendra 1h, entre temps le PE sera arrivé (plus tard que s'il était arrivé chez toi car il aura du faire en plus le trajet maison nounou/commissariat....)...
Tu ne seras toujours pas partie et en plus encore plus en retard.
Et les "urgences assistantes sociales" ne sont pas sur place. il faut les appeler, après avoir fait ta déposition....


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (20 Octobre 2022)

Eh bien oui, mais qui'se fera enguirlander ? Pas moi !


----------



## booboo (20 Octobre 2022)

@Nanou91
_"Alors il faut arrêter une bonne fois pour toute avec cette histoire de : "le PE est en retard, j'ai quelque chose à faire (ou pas), je vais le déposer à la Gendarmerie ou au Commissariat..... "
J'ai une amie dont le mari est gendarme. On a souvent évoqué le sujet, y compris avec le monsieur Gendarme.... qui a soulevé le sujet avec ses collègues. J'ai mon voisin qui est Policier, à qui j'en ai parlé aussi.
La réponse est claire : "ils ne prendront pas l'enfant. Au mieux ils appelleront le PE en votre présence, pour expliquer la situation. "_

Ce sont les retours que vous avez eu, mais cela n'est pas forcément le fonctionnement de toutes les gendarmeries/tous les gendarmes.
Puisque j'ai eu le discours inverse ..... certains sont ''ravis'' de mettre les parents face à leur responsabilité, et trouvent inadmissible de laisser leur enfant sans prévenir l'assistante maternelle/l'école/etc... et surtout sans être joignable.


----------



## Chantou1 (20 Octobre 2022)

Perso, ça ne me viendrait pas à l’idée d’aller à la gendarmerie ou un commissariat.

Voir le problème avec le parent POURQUOI et si récurrent, je le préviens que j’arrêterai le contrat tout simplement

Voir aussi d’avoir le téléphone d’une voisine si la famille est à 200 kms ce qui est le cas pour un de mes employeurs

J’ai un PE devenu ami avec un autre PE qui a pris l’enfant


----------



## Chantou1 (20 Octobre 2022)

Griselda

« c'est parce qu'aucune de nous n'a le courage d'employer ce moyen »

Ce n’est *ABSOLUMENT PAS* une question de courage mais *on pense quand même à l’enfant qui serait dans un endroit totalement inconnu et ce serait un traumatisme et une angoisse pour lui.*

Il faut quand même un minimum de cerveau !

*Bientôt il faudra faire une ADAPTATION à la gendarmerie ou au commissariat ! *


----------



## Chantou1 (20 Octobre 2022)

@Capri95

« Donc oui j'assume je compte 1heure complète toutes heures commencées est dû. »

Je l’ai fait également pour une maman qui ne respectait pas 5, 10, 15 minutes …  et le pire elle finissait à 16h30 à 15 minutes de chez moi, SANS EMBOUTEILLAGE car dans le bon sens et après elle arrivait 5/10 minutes avant l’heure prévue au contrat.

C’est une manière de faire lorsque le PE ne comprend rien.

L’année dernière, un PE idem … revenait du tennis ou de la piscine 👎🏼😡 c’est pas marqué PIGEON ! Hop facturé et en fin de mois … oups … bah oui …

Le mois d’après ce PE était à l’heure et c’est ce même PE qui a demandé à un autre PE de prendre leur enfant car ils arriveraient en retard. J’ai appris qu’ils étaient arrivés à 21h30 chez l’autre PE 👎🏼😡

Une fois … pas 2 … l’autre PE n’a pas renouvelé l’expérience.

A la crèche il facture pour la 1ere minute. Je le sais car j’avais un enfant qui ne venait qu’une journée chez moi, et le reste à la crèche. Elle s’en plaignait 😅


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (20 Octobre 2022)

Oui merci le cerveau on en a. 

C'est'un cas extrême, mais que fais t'on d'un enfant dont le parent est injoignable ?. Qui a deux heures de retard ?  Quand toi même tu dois t'en aller ?

Ce sont des cas qui existent. 

Et tout le monde ne peux pas se permettre de démissionner.


----------



## Chantou1 (21 Octobre 2022)

Bon alors pour celles qui n’ont pas de cerveau 🧠 ça peut arriver … heureusement SUPER Chantou est la !

*liste des personnes à contacter :

Une baby-sitter, un voisin, une amie, une collègue, un autre PE avec lequel ils ont des affinités, etc ...*

📌 une liste fiable qui peut être modifiée en cours de contrat.

*MERCI QUI ? MOI*  🙋🏻‍♀️  c’est ENCORE de l’HUMOUR Metal, détends toi on est VENDREDI et tout est permis 😀 et surtout ne sois PAS dubitative sur mon humour


----------



## kikine (21 Octobre 2022)

Chantou1 a dit: 


> *liste des personnes à contacter :
> 
> Une baby-sitter, un voisin, une amie, une collègue, un autre PE avec lequel ils ont des affinités, etc ...*


lol tu me fais doucement rigoler...
1- encore faut il avoir ces numéros sur le contrat
2-et tout le monde n'a pas de baby sitter, ni de parent à proximité, un pe qui vient de déménager dans un nouveau lieu et qui ne connait personne....
quant aux voisins si la pmi apprend que tu as confié l'enfant à un voisin sans autorisation suis pas sûre que tu gardes ton agrément très longtemps...


----------



## Chantou1 (21 Octobre 2022)

Kikine

 je suis *TOUS LES ANS confrontée à de nouveaux arrivants j’en ai eu 3 l'année dernière !

Donc tout ce que j’ai mis ce sont les PARENTS qui ont bien été obligés de trouver une solution car j'arrête à 17h30 MAXI.*

Donc les *baby-sitters j’en ai même 2 pour 2 familles*, et il est même arrivé que l’une n'était pas dispo . MALADE c’est donc la baby-sitter de l’autre famille qui a fait le job et les attestations sont ÉVIDEMMENT en règle, surtout avec MOI !

*Le voisin ou voisine ÉVIDEMMENT ce n’est pas ma voisine de 94 ans qui va faire la baby-sitter ... ni mon voisin d’en face bien portant, quoi qu’il boite en ce moment ...c’est LEUR VOISIN, et aussi c’est arrivé les PE s’entraident puisque l'année dernière, un employeur a pris l’enfant d’un autre employeur avec les attestations 
qu’il faut.

Et les listes sont modifiables en cours de contrat ... heureusement 😀*

📌 T’inquiètes, je ne suis pas IRRESPONSABLE, ça se saurait !


----------



## Nanou91 (21 Octobre 2022)

@booboo 
Et bien essayez d'aller à la Gendarmerie ou au Commissariat avec un enfant et on en reparle.
Vous croyez vraiment que vous allez arriver avec l'enfant, dire à la personne de service : 
"Voilà je suis assistante maternelle, le PE est en retard je vous dépose l'enfant puisque la loi dit qu'on a ce recours".
Et repartir peinarde.
Ben non en fait.
- Soit la personne va vous répondre qu'ils n'ont personne pour s'occuper de l'enfant car les agents sont en intervention
- Soit ils vont vous inviter à entrer dans un bureau, décliner votre identité, celui des parents, ils vont les appeler en votre présence, leur expliquer la situation, au pire leur rappeler leurs responsabilités et leur demander d'arriver au plus vite.... Mais vous resterez là tant que le PE ne sera pas arrivé....


----------



## booboo (21 Octobre 2022)

Ah non si j'y vais c'est que vraiment je n'ai pas d'autre recours (et que n'arrivant pas à joindre les parents je suis aussi inquiète). 
Et non je ne laisserai pas l'enfant ça c'est certain, parce que l'enfant est SOUS MA responsabilité, et que gendarme  ou non, je ne les connais pas.

@Nanou91 : je voulais juste vous dire, suite à votre message, qu'il peut y avoir différentes versions à chaque situation, en fonction des gens, des secteurs, etc.... qu'on ne peut pas affirmer de manière aussi sure les choses....


----------



## Chantou1 (21 Octobre 2022)

Surtout qu’il y a plein de personnes à solliciter ... déjà leur propre voisine ... j’ai des grands-parents à 200 kms voir BEAUCOUP + ma première question QUI VIENDRA CHERCHER L’ENFANT ? Leur réponse baby-sitter, leur voisin ou un autre employeur... c’est normal.

Évidemment s’il leur arrivaient un drame aux deux, les grands-parents s’étaient obliges de faire x kms pour venir chercher leur enfant que je garderais jusqu’à leur venue.

Une fois, il a énormément neigé, la baby-sitter venait d’avoir son permis, aucune voiture ne pouvait entrer dans notre impasse ... tu crois quoi ? Je n’ai certainement PAS donné les enfants à la baby-sitter qui venait d’avoir son permis. J’ai appelé les parents et gardé les 2 frères et ont même dormi chez moi ...GRATOS évidemment

*AM c’est aussi être HUMAINE et pas les flics ou les gendarmes *👮‍♂️ !


----------



## liline17 (21 Octobre 2022)

je pense que quand on en arrive à se demander si on ne va pas déposer l'enfant à la gendarmerie, qu'il est temps de chercher un autre contrat, car sinon, on sera obligé de refuser l'accueil de l'enfant chaque fois qu'on doit s'absenter le soir, courses, RDV


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (21 Octobre 2022)

Il ne faut tout mélanger,  on parle d'un cas extrême qui peut arriver.

Parce que nous même serions dans l'impossibilité de rester avec l'enfant. 

Je connais une am qui n'a aucun numéro de personne à contacter, car l'employeur vient d arriver avec son enfant sur la région. 

@Chantou1 il me semble que tu as déconseillé le gras.

Je réfléchis (grâce à mon cerveau) à toutes sortes d'hypothèses, et à  un moment donné cette situation pourrait se poser.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (21 Octobre 2022)

Et d'ailleurs,  en l'absence de réponse d'un contact, du parent, ne serait ce pas plutôt une obligation que de contacter la gendarmerie ou la police ? Pour se couvrir ?  

Car, comment faire ?  Un parent qui n'arrive pas ? Perso mon record c'est 2 heures de retard un vendredi soir.

Je vous écoute !


----------



## Nanou91 (21 Octobre 2022)

@GénéralMétal1988 
A part subir le retard.... remonter les bretelles aux parents... et les menacer la prochaine fois d'emmener leur enfant à la gendarmerie (pour leur faire peur)... 
Tu peux appeler les forces de l'ordre si ça peut te soulager. Mais tu garderas l'enfant sur les bras quand même


----------



## Chantou1 (21 Octobre 2022)

« Je vous écoute ! »

Réponse déjà donnée :

*leurs voisins, une baby-sitter attitrée, entre PE qui se voient à l’extérieur et s’invitent ou PAS, une amie, une marraine, une collègue …. C’EST BON ? 

Quand on veut on trouve LA solution. 

Celui qui ne te donne pas de numéro, il te prend pour un PIGEON ! *

Tous mes nouveaux employeurs n’avaient personne quand ils sont arrivés, et ils se sont ouverts aux autres évidemment en ayant des enfants c’est NORMAL.

Avant de prendre le contrat, d’office je demande : *QUI VIENDRA CHERCHER L’ENFANT ?

Ça veut dire ce que ça veut dire. Si t’as personne, je ne te prends pas. Point final. *

Alors mis en gras … why … car vous ne lisez pas entre les lignes et les mots madame ! Tu m’as UN PEU énervée le capricorne 😀


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (21 Octobre 2022)

Oui on subit, mais je te le redemande, ne serait-ce pas une obligation ?  

Car je ne te parle pas d'un retard de 5 minutes, mais plus beaucoup plus...
On en a lu des histoires sur le forum, j'ai lu un cas où la maman s'etait pointée à 23h, et bb couché !


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (21 Octobre 2022)

@Chantou1 non, encore une fois tu ne vois que midi à ta porte.

Des situations diverses et variées il en existe, on ne peut pas toutes faire des sélections selon tes critères. 

Et des accidents de la vie dans tous les couples cela arrive, des situations vraiment complexes peuvent se présenter sans que la démission soit la solution !


----------



## Chantou1 (21 Octobre 2022)

Alors le capricorne... 5, 10, 15 minutes j’ai eu comme tout le monde même + MAIS je suis prévenue et c’est pour ça que depuis plusieurs années , je pose la question 

Mr peut venir OUI ou NON
Mme si Mr ne peut venir OUI ou NON 

Si l’un ou l’autre ne peuvent ... QUI ?

D’autre part, je ne prends plus de PE qui prennent le train car il y a des RETARDS, GREVES, SUICIDES, et j’en passe bientôt SUPPRESSION de trains pour économiser l’EDF ils en ont parlé ... 

Donc JE sélectionne ... et JE peux me le permettre 

Sinon, il y a quand même bcp de solutions déjà évoquées + haut. Je serais PE en plein milieu d’un champs, je prévois une copine, une voisine ...quelqu’un ...je n’ai jamais eu AUCUN téléphone, car c’est OBLIGATOIRE de l’IMPOSER ... JE VEUX PARTIR LE SOIR ou le WEEK-END comme tout le monde, donc en + des grands-parents s’ils sont évidemment encore en vie ou un tonton, tata, parrain, etc ... c’est bon ... le capricorne 😩


----------



## nanny mcfee (21 Octobre 2022)

je pourrais jamais au grand jamais déposé un de mes loulous à un poste de police mon dieu!!!!

les parents sont prévenus, si ils ont du retard il faut qu'ils me tiennent informé pour que je puisse rassuré à mon tour l'enfant, si les parents ont personne de proche qui puisse récupéré l'enfant et que j'ai quelques choses à faire,alors j'embarque l'enfant même si c'est un rdv médical au pire!!!

 en général je suis chez moi donc bon!! parcontre je fais ce que j'ai à faire le rangement des pièces (je laisse une activité pour l'enfant) je nettoie je fais ma popotte ,bien souvent l'enfant est content de passé du temps SANS LES AUTRES avec sa nounou mdrrr!!! il se sent privilégié


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (21 Octobre 2022)

Il est quand même curieux que ce sujet soit évoqué lors des formations (oui je sais on nous dit des atrocités).
Posez vous vraiment la question d'un retard important et que vous deviez ABSOLUMENT partir.
Et pas à un rdf médical (qui d'ailleurs devra être annulé car tu ne serais plus assurée),.


----------



## Chantou1 (21 Octobre 2022)

Chez moi problème résolu, et en + ils me préviennent même pour 5 minutes de retard ... je ne dis rien mais je préfère ...à l’heure du portable, j’IMPOSE à être prévenue.

Ils sont collés à leur portable qd ils franchissent mon portillon, ils ont intérêt à me prévenir. D’ailleurs Le portable a l’oreille lorsque j’ouvre, je leur dis qu’ils peuvent raccrocher et reprendre après et je leur fais bien comprendre que ça me saoule.

Quand tu mets les points sur les i et les barres sur les t, ils font le nécessaire pour être à l’heure SAUF l'année dernière, une maman qui ne bossait même pas, en congé parental et ensuite au chômage, a oublié 3 fois son gosse 😡

Aussitôt je l’appelle + sms ... ne répond pas ...aussitôt le mari qui doit appeler sa femme ...et oh MIRACLE ... non pas miracle ...elle a répondu à son mari ! Et 5 minutes après chez moi avec ses plates excuses ... j’ai oublié ..je discutais avec Pierre, Paul Jacques ... je m’en fou ... _vous interrompez votre discussion pour venir chercher votre fils car moi j’ai une vie !_

Malgré tout elle m’a offert un cadeau quand elle est revenue de vacance et apprécie ma franchise et au pire je m’en FOU !

JE pense que les PE font attention à qui ils ont affaire, s’ils peuvent te bouffer .... *SAVOIR* *DIRE* *NON*


----------



## Catie6432 (21 Octobre 2022)

Dernier retard significatif : 19h au lieu de 16h30 prévu au contrat. Je n'ai pas terminé ma journée plus tard que prévu puisque un de mes accueillis partait à 19h ce jour là. Appels au papa qui devait passer chercher son enfant, à la maman, à la mamie. SMS aux 3. Silence radio. Jusqu'à 18h45 et un SMS du papa qui me dit partir de chez lui pour récupérer son enfant. Lors de la transmission, il m'a avoué un peu penaud qu'on s'était endormi dans son canapé en rentrant du travail. Il avait donc également oublié la sœur aînée de ma petite accueillie à l'école et elle s'était retrouvée à la garderie. Elle était dans la voiture, le papa l'ayant récupérée avant de passer chercher la plus petite chez moi.


----------



## Chantou1 (21 Octobre 2022)

De + en + dorment et oublient de mettre une alarme. En général ils sont sincères.


----------



## liline17 (21 Octobre 2022)

pour clarifier mes propos, je précise que pour moi, quand on envisage de déposer l'enfant à la gendarmerie, c'esr quand il y a manifestement de la mauvaise volonté chez les PE et que les retard importants sont récurrents, en cas d'imprévu, bien sur que je suis compréhensive.
Chaque année, fin septembre, j'ai un week end important, où je demande à finir au plus tard à 17h, un PE lors de la période d'essai, à qui je rappelais ce départ plus tard, c'est énervé sans raison, et m'a engueulé en disant que c'était lui qui décidais, et que je verrai bien quand il arriverai, j'ai donné de suite ma démission,  le lendemain, du coup, je n'ai pas accueillis l'enfant et j'ai pu partir en week end, la maman m'a donné raison en me disant qu'il était pareil avec elle, et qu'il n'avais pas besoin de me dire ça, elle l'avait prévenu que sans l'avoir demandé, elle finissait encore plus tôt que d'habitude.
Il a joué au chef et perdu


----------

